# So long . . .



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Fret naught. I am not going to ask to join this group. I can see that a person is ostracize for stating their point of view.

I have the intellectual ability to hypothesize my mistakes and the courage to change. 

I have seen so animals "put down" because of irresponsible people - It kills me when the frist solution is to "get rid of fido" - Just because I'm in it for the long haul, through thick and thin - I cannot and should not impose that on others.

If I offended any of you, I apologize.

Best wishes to all,

Allie


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I have no idea what you are talking about, but since i have been on this site i have never ever seen anyone wanting to put their fluff or any other animal down if it was not necessary. When you think of how much pain one would be in and if the vet says they are not going to get any better, I would think one would want to do the right thing for their animal. It is really almost like your loved one, if they are ill and are not going to get better, (according to the dr.) of course the great Dr. is the Lord himself, but if they die and are out of pain., one feels the loss are glad they are no longer in pain. This a site where people can state opinions, I wouldn't take it personal people are just posting feelings and thoughts.
Take care, sheila


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry you feel that way, 99.9999999% of this site is about helping people,it can be to help them on housebreaking so they won't "get rid of Fido",helping on health issues,helping on grooming, donating to help a fluff in need, holding their hearts when they loose a fluff, and celbrating a new fluff. Many of us have our fluffy best friends through breeders or serendipity (rescue). Sometimes we're here to help someone at the end of their rope,so instead of hanging themselves and inadvertantly hurting Fido through their emotional state,we offer ideas.

To me "getting rid of Fido" is dumping them in the country side or putting one of those "free to good home" adverts,which really means free to anyone who will take them...
I don't suggest getting rid of "Fido" ,but if you think you can't take care of them or don't want them,rehoming them in another home isn't the worst thing you can do. Animals know when they're not wanted...I'm a "in it for the long haul" person. I believe a pet is a lifetime commitment. 

It's like staying in a bad marriage for the kids,it hurts the kids..I have two rescues because of irresponsible people.I'm also the product of two people sticking out for the kids...until the state took us away because we were neglected and abandoned,then my mother committed suicide because people told her to stick it out.... A home w/o love isn't a home.....it's ****.
I also have a step son,who's mother was told to stick it out,she messed the poor kid up and he can barely function. We're there for him as much as we can....

You can't force someone to do what's not in their heart. Some people only have so much they can do,if they can't do it with full out unconditional love,they should let that pet or child go to some one who will love them as they deserve.

I'd rather someone give their fluff a new home where they'd be happy,instead of keeping them and feeling resentment and not giving them all the love they deserve.

Two of my fluffs came from a home where the first owner didn't want to give them up,so they left them in the walk in shower and hosed it out to clean it. They lived like this for 3 years. Then they ended up at a relative's house who did it as a favour but didn't want to do it,they lived in a horse barn for 2 years....Eventually they decided to euthanize them if they couldn't find a home. 
Luckily I found out about it and took them in.I love them so much,I spoil them like they were here from Day One.


99% of the time,I suggest people stick it out,but having worked in an animal shelter,I've seen it hundreds of times,the animal is better off in a new home where it will be the center of attention that it deserves...instead of chained up to a dog house in the yard,or in a fenced enclosure ignored...once they're put outside,they're generally ignored...

If someone doesn't want to work with their pet,they won't,best not to force them out of guilt.
Unfortunately I see many couples get pets and when they have kids find out it's more than they can or want to deal with. 

Sure it makes me angry but if I chastize them,they will most likely make a decision that will end up hurting the pet.

People do get flamed on forums. I had it happen when I first got here,because I called my adoptees "rescues".I figured they were rescues...I rescued them,but it wasn't the correct term. Sometimes words in print form seem harsher than they really are,since you can't see the face and it's emotion behind a post.

People are people,you have over 9,000 members,you're bound to have people w/ their own agenda pop up from time to time. 

Sometimes we have people who pretend they have a dog and tell a crazy story,get folks riled up and we find out they just yanking our chains....

I hope you stay,but I won't force or guilt you,you have to feel comfortable in a forum. Forums need differing opinions or it becomes a stale useless vacuum....

If I see a post or thread I don't agree with,I ignore it,unless it's something that pulls at my heart like "getting rid of Fido because..." Sometimes I suggest stick it out and try,but sometimes I don't,just depends.

I'm glad you're here and posted your opinion. How do we know what a person feels if they don't post it.

Hope I didn't sound harsh,I wouldn't ostracise anyone for their opinion. We all learn from others' opinions,wether we agree or not...

Peace be with you.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Huh? I'm confused.  People on this site are the kindest, and compassionate dog people I've met anywhere. If you have a beef, be specific. Maybe I'm slow, but I don't get it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm confused too!! Many of us have strong opinions and often, we agree to disagree, which works, LOL. Sorry you don't feel welcome here. Hope you reconsider and stay a bit!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok i just read the post where you had an issue. You want to leave the forum because a young girl in singapore is feeling seriously overwhelmed with a hard pregnancy and another infant already at home? I took it to mean she was venting and looking for suggestions, not that she thought her dog was disposable. 

I agree that there are WAY too many irresponsible people in the world and it's disgusting how come people treat their animals. Without a hard pregnancy, this member has gone out of her way to rescue dogs and I appreciate that. 

Hope you reconsider!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of my pet peeves is when a member publicly criticizes a forum, threatens to leave, and other members jump in and beg the person to reconsider. 

Posts threatening to leave are just intended to get attention and stir up drama. How many of them actually leave for good?

If the OP thinks that people are ostracized for stating their point of view here, SM may not be a good fit for her. Do we really need members who feel that way? 

I suggest we continue trying to bring SM back to the positive and supportive community it used to be and leave the negativity behind.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, I too went back and read the thread you are referring to. In all fairness, please don't judge the members of this forum from one thread. The OP in that thread is having an extremely hard time. She came her for comfort, not to be bashed or judged. I think that you are like the rest of us - you love dogs and don't want to see any of them hurt or put down. But you must realize that the OP is distraught, and there is no reason to lash out at her.

The members of this forum are very compassionate, and they are PASSIONATE about being committed to not only their own dogs, but to rescues in need of help. If you have been reading this forum for a while, you should know how many dogs have been rescued by members, and how many donations have been given for medical assistance. 

If I were you, I wouldn't be too hasty to judge an entire group of people on one person in pain who needs help and compassion.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

You're being rediculous. My goodness if you need attention this bad please go create drama somewhere else. It is so hard to find a good board these days and I feel like I have found one. If you are going to make an unnecessary scene each time a member asks for help or advice then perhaps it is best you move on.





Ladysmom said:


> One of my pet peeves is when a member publicly criticizes a forum, threatens to leave, and other members jump in and beg the person to reconsider.
> 
> Posts threatening to leave are just intended to get attention and stir up drama. How many of them actually leave for good?
> 
> ...


I AGREE

I AGREE

I AGREE

I AGREE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> One of my pet peeves is when a member publicly criticizes a forum, threatens to leave, and other members jump in and beg the person to reconsider.
> 
> Posts threatening to leave are just intended to get attention and stir up drama. How many of them actually leave for good?
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I couldn't agree more!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> One of my pet peeves is when a member publicly criticizes a forum, threatens to leave, and other members jump in and beg the person to reconsider.
> 
> Posts threatening to leave are just intended to get attention and stir up drama. How many of them actually leave for good?
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> One of my pet peeves is when a member publicly criticizes a forum, threatens to leave, and other members jump in and beg the person to reconsider.
> 
> Posts threatening to leave are just intended to get attention and stir up drama. How many of them actually leave for good?
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Fret naught. I am not going to ask to join this group. I can see that a person is ostracize for stating their point of view.
> 
> I have the intellectual ability to hypothesize my mistakes and the courage to change.
> 
> ...


No worries, Alie. I only read One poster who wrote something I thought a bit out of line as there was No bashing at all (I even re-read that thread to be sure). 

If a person posts problem, it can't be resolved unless you address the root issue - which is obviously potty training. Big lot of good it does if someone just wants a place to vent about a problem but won't talk about what they are doing to resolve it...yes, I can feel sorry for the people involved (dogs and pregnant ladies), but the problem will still be there. So I'd rather come up with brainstorming to figure it out if possible. If the person doesn't want it, then I don't usually go back to the thread  

I hope you stay around...there are good people here. Don't let the post of one person who only saw one side of the issue get to you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allie lets move on, why continue bringing this up it's beating a :beating a dead hors I hope you stay but if you chose to go know it was your choice not sm pushing you away.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Personally, I think it is wrong to read one thread on a forum, offer an opinion, and then decide to leave.

You don't know any of the history of the OP and, imho, did not understand what she was saying. Remember too that English is not her 1st language.

This is a wonderful forum where people can come to learn, vent, laugh, cry, have fun, show pictures, ask for prayers, etc. etc. and the SM members will share and help. We do not always agree with each other, but we do know that opposing opinions are not to be judged and that the person still cares.

I agree that if you are this quick to judge, then SM is probably not a good fit for you.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Allie lets move on, why continue bringing this up it's beating a :beating a dead hors I hope you stay but if you chose to go know it was your choice not sm pushing you away.


OK, admit it.... you just like using that smiley LOL (what's with the gnats buzzing the head eeewww hahaha)  

:tumbleweed:>>still my fave :wine:>>>always appropriate:Girl power:>>when would you use bra waver girl?! :hat:>>>he's kinda cute :Waiting:>>> sometimes feel like using these guys but felt too guilty LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maltlovereileen said:


> OK, admit it.... you just like using that smiley LOL (what's with the gnats buzzing the head eeewww hahaha)
> 
> :tumbleweed:>>still my fave :wine:>>>always appropriate:Girl power:>>when would you use bra waver girl?! :hat:>>>he's kinda cute :Waiting:>>> sometimes feel like using these guys but felt too guilty LOL


 
I have waited soooooo long to use that :HistericalSmiley: you caught me :brownbag::HistericalSmiley: Love this one:hysteric: 
awww I feel so much better now:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> One of my pet peeves is when a member publicly criticizes a forum, threatens to leave, and other members jump in and beg the person to reconsider.
> 
> Posts threatening to leave are just intended to get attention and stir up drama. How many of them actually leave for good?
> 
> ...


Hear, hear, here, here! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> One of my pet peeves is when a member publicly criticizes a forum, threatens to leave, and other members jump in and beg the person to reconsider.
> 
> Posts threatening to leave are just intended to get attention and stir up drama. How many of them actually leave for good?
> 
> ...


:amen: I couldn't agree more Marj. :goodpost:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We are family here. Some of us have been around for a long time and some are new. There are many personalities and some may clash once in a while.... What family do you know that agrees 100% all the time? I know which thread you are talking about and I can tell you that member loves her dogs as much if not more than some of us!! She is in a very bad place in her life and is in pain and NO ONE will help her. Yes, she is ranting to us....because we are family. I'm sure she'll figure out a solution, we know her and we're not bashing her. 

If you believe this is not the family you care to join, then that's perfectly fine. It was nice meeting you, and I wish you well. 

We have gone through a rough patch (here) recently and are in the process of getting back to the way we used to be. There are so many wonderful caring people here....and it only gets better as the bitter people decide to part ways. Maybe you'll just want to hang around and "watch" for a while before making your decision.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> We are family here. Some of us have been around for a long time and some are new. There are many personalities and some may clash once in a while.... What family do you know that agrees 100% all the time? I know which thread you are talking about and I can tell you that member loves her dogs as much if not more than some of us!! She is in a very bad place in her life and is in pain and NO ONE will help her. Yes, she is ranting to us....because we are family. I'm sure she'll figure out a solution, we know her and we're not bashing her.
> 
> If you believe this is not the family you care to join, then that's perfectly fine. It was nice meeting you, and I wish you well.
> 
> We have gone through a rough patch (here) recently and are in the process of getting back to the way we used to be. There are so many wonderful caring people here....and it only gets better as the bitter people decide to part ways. Maybe you'll just want to hang around and "watch" for a while before making your decision.


Ditto for me too, Pat!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have waited soooooo long to use that :HistericalSmiley: you caught me :brownbag::HistericalSmiley: Love this one:hysteric:
> awww I feel so much better now:HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::dancing banana::smtease: :thumbsup: me too! :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The A Team said:


> We are family here. Some of us have been around for a long time and some are new. There are many personalities and some may clash once in a while.... What family do you know that agrees 100% all the time? I know which thread you are talking about and I can tell you that member loves her dogs as much if not more than some of us!! She is in a very bad place in her life and is in pain and NO ONE will help her. Yes, she is ranting to us....because we are family. I'm sure she'll figure out a solution, we know her and we're not bashing her.
> 
> If you believe this is not the family you care to join, then that's perfectly fine. It was nice meeting you, and I wish you well.
> 
> We have gone through a rough patch (here) recently and are in the process of getting back to the way we used to be. There are so many wonderful caring people here....and it only gets better as the bitter people decide to part ways. Maybe you'll just want to hang around and "watch" for a while before making your decision.


 

I totally agree!!! :aktion033::aktion033: I know i was going through a rough patch and wasn't coming back (my feelings got hurt), but i have made a couple of wonderful friends here and that's what keeps me coming back and besides that i have learned so much from this site.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, 99.9999999% of this site is about helping people,it can be to help them on housebreaking so they won't "get rid of Fido",helping on health issues,helping on grooming, donating to help a fluff in need, holding their hearts when they loose a fluff, and celbrating a new fluff. Many of us have our fluffy best friends through breeders or serendipity (rescue). Sometimes we're here to help someone at the end of their rope,so instead of hanging themselves and inadvertantly hurting Fido through their emotional state,we offer ideas.
> 
> To me "getting rid of Fido" is dumping them in the country side or putting one of those "free to good home" adverts,which really means free to anyone who will take them...
> I don't suggest getting rid of "Fido" ,but if you think you can't take care of them or don't want them,rehoming them in another home isn't the worst thing you can do. Animals know when they're not wanted...I'm a "in it for the long haul" person. I believe a pet is a lifetime commitment.
> ...


Great post Michelle!! :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------

